# What are Game Optimizers and do they really boost the PC?



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I was willing to download a software called GameOptimizer Pro, it says that it optimizes the PC so games will run faster and smoother

Could that be true? and what is the real job of a game Optimizer?


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

This is GameOptimizerPro's supposed capabilities.

(http://www.iomatic.com/products/product.asp?ProductID=gameoptimizer)
1: Dynamic Optimization
Game Optimizer Pro cleans up Memory space and allocates workspace and memory processes specifically to the game you are playing. At the same time optimizing your hard drive and Game process, thus improving the way your system performs.

2: Static Optimization
Game Optimizer Pro will enhance your gaming experience by allowing your game to run faster and smoother with better frame rates by tweaking the CPU priority, Cache optimization, etc.

3: Magic Speed
One of the most exciting features in Game Optimizer Pro. It allows you to configure your speed index to either speed up or slow down your game. It also includes customizable hotkeys to adjust magic speeds functions.

4: Keyboard remapping
Game Optimizer Pro allows you to customize your keyboard to make the keys that you use the most more accessible during game play and to shut off the keys that can get in the way.


However, I would definetely not download this software if you are intending on doing online play. It is not compatible with current PunkBuster specs. Using this program will (if game uses PB) get you banned or kicked from servers. Also, after reading some reviews, it appears that some download mirrors of this program include spyware. I would say don't download, if you are really looking for improved gaming, change your FPS. I wouldn't mess around with illegitimate programs, you never know what could be thrown into the download, registry changes etc. 
But enough of my bantering, I wouldn't download this program simply because it will get you banned from online servers (not compatible with Punkbuster)

Hope this helped! 
-1shot


----------

